# looking for that mini tripod



## SirDuke (Jun 13, 2007)

hi all! i'm as new as it gets in here. It's time for me to buy a mini tripod and i wanted to get some advice.

A few months ago, i saw a tripod somewhere on the internet that i knew was the one i had to buy when the time came. It was really compact, the legs were like... triangular (not round) and it also had a strap tied to one of the legs, so you could tie the camera to a tree or a pillar or something... The problem is i forgot the name of that thing 

Would anyone happen to know what i'm talking about? Or maybe suggest another mini tripod that can hold the large and heavy lenses of a dSLR?

thanx


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

What you are describing sounds like the mini-tripod that I have.  One leg is an angle piece (two sides of a triangle) and the other two legs are flat and fold into the larger leg.  There is a strap, which I only use to wrap the legs together...I never though of using it to attach the tripod to something.
The head on it, has a ball type head with a thumb screw for tension.

The head is easy to adjust and sort of folds into the legs to make it very compact.  The head isn't the sturdiest thing I've seen...but it does hold a good sized DSLR with moderately heavy lens.

I don't have it in front of me, so I can't give you the name.  I received it as a gift and I'm pretty sure they got it at Mountain Equipment Co-op, a camping/hiking store.


----------



## ANDS! (Jun 13, 2007)

It's the Joby Gorillapod.  Kinda expensive (to me at least).


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 13, 2007)

I couldn't find the one I was talking about...but I did find this page with several mini tripods, complete with photos and reviews.

http://www.the-gadgeteer.com/review/mini_tripods_from_minitripods_com_review


----------



## SirDuke (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes Big Mike, the legs are like 2 sides of a triangle and are pretty solid.

i couldnt find the tripod i was talking about so far, but thanx anyway. By the way, is there any chance that this Girollapod could hold an SLR..?

edit:

ok forget about the Gorillapod, i saw there are different versions. But the design sucks anyway.

I also found the tripod i was talking about. Its called UltraPod II. If anyone has negative comment on that thing please let me know cause i think it's the one im going to buy. 

Thanx


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 18, 2007)

> Its called UltraPod II


Yes, I think that is what mine is called.  It's great for it's portability and light weight.  In fact, sometimes I put the camera around my neck and leave the tripod attached while I walk around.

If there is a weakness...it's the plastic ball type head.  It may have trouble holding heavier lenses at certain angles.


----------



## Dikkie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi boys and bimbo's.

I'm looking for a small tripod to use on holiday.

Something that 
- doesn't take long to set up. 
- you can set for vertical pictures too.
- can carry the weight of a DSLR with lens.
- has rubber ends so the grip is good and doesn't make scratches

Manfrotto 709B: 





Would it be a rubber end?

The Ultrapod 2:




But the plastic ball head won't be good?

The Gorillapod slr:




But for that one, they say you need an extra ballhead, and probably you'll take longer to set up... and if the legs get too flexible, it can't carry it anymore. I had a flexible mini tripod like that from Hama, and the trick didn't work anymore after a few times use...

Anyone ideas?
What's best?
And what are your experiences?
What should you recommend me?
I already have a bigger tripod, but i'm not going to carry it with me.

Seems tripods like these aren't good:





Maybe the only good one is the Manfrotto?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 24, 2008)

It's hard to go wrong with Manfrotto, they are usually really good.

I've got the Ultra Pod, it's OK for SLR cameras with smaller lenses...but a big lens would be hard to balance.

What about something like 'The POD' ?


----------



## Dikkie (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm affraid with the Manfrotto to shoot vertically. It's very low to the ground, and when you turn the camera vertically, the side of the camera may hit the ground?

Hmm, that "The Pod" thing seems weird... and my iPod won't get my anywhere neither.


----------



## Ben-71 (Jul 24, 2008)

The best are -

http://reallyrightstuff.com/tripods/04.html
TP-243 Ground Level Tripod

http://www.videomaker.com/article/7893/
Gitzo BABY

Both are about $370 + head.




​


----------



## Dikkie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm, $370 is over my budget for a tiny tripod.


----------



## Dao (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe you can mount the camera on a regular mini tripod and have the bungee ball cord to tie it on the tree branch, pole ...


----------



## Samriel (Jul 24, 2008)

I use the Velbon Ultra MAXi mini, and I'm very satisfied with it. Can't find it on their English page though... can it be it's not being sold outside Japan?

*Velbon Ultra MAXi mini *(from the Japanese Velbon site)


----------



## Computer_Generated (Jul 24, 2008)

I would really suggest anything you get have a quick release for your camera. I don't think I could live without it.


----------



## Dikkie (Jul 30, 2008)

I saw the Gorillapod yesterday in the shop and took it in my hands. 
Seems quite good material. The question is for how long will the legs stand so hard. 
And you need a ballhead too... 
And it's a lot bigger than the Manfrotto 709B. 
There was only 1 Manfrotto out of the package and I didn't know the condition of it, so I didn't buy one. But it has some tiny cork on the feet for the grip. That's seems good.
I think I'm going to buy that tiny Manfrotto one (or the UltraPod, not sure yet... haven't seen that yet in the shops), it seems good quality. Unless someone has an objection !!


----------

